# creatine..before or after my workout?



## WOLF (Feb 22, 2001)

also what should i eat before or after a workout? plz advise...protien shake 30min after?


----------



## Pump_Daddy (Feb 22, 2001)

creatine right after.  protein no less than 30 min after a wokrout.  creatine and protein togetehr produced some kind of chemical or homeone thats not good.  that doesnt help much but thats when your supposed to take them.  that will help!!


------------------
Got Muscle?
Train hard, play fast, go strong.


----------



## Charger (Feb 22, 2001)

I take mine 1/2 before I work out and again in the afternoon. I have protein 1/2 hour after my workout.


----------

